# Titan project



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been tooling around with ideas for building a Warlord or Emperor class titan for years. Since I've recently read Titanicus, the idea has formed into a plan of action, somewhat.

My idea is simple. Use PVC pipe to create the skeleton and pistons. Then, use plastic 28mm scale buildings and pieces and parts to build the titan's armor. Then, add either forgeworld or customized weapons, head, battlements, etc...

First, I've fallen in love with the Fortress of Redemption terrain piece made by Games Workshop. The 2 round bunkers that come with the model are perfect for making the feet of my titan and I think I can squeeze two shin guard armor pieces from the tower. Now, this puts the knees at about 15 inches tall. I think that will make the hips be at about 20 inches, for an overall height of 40". That would definitely make this a Emperor class or a very large Warlord. I think the popular belief is that a Lucius pattern Warlord should stand at about 30-35 inches.

So, my next step is to identify some pieces to act as thigh armor, torso, shoulders, control room, and super structure. I'm thinking about using two bastions and a few manufactorums as the superstructure pieces. 

I want the model to look as if it could actually work. So, the joints, actuators, power lines, hydraulic lines, walkways, power plant, etc will all be modeled. I've been thinking about making the manufactorums into a good model of a nuclear hydrothermal power plant. This would require a large water tank, heat transfer, condenser tanks, turbines, cooling towers, and the main nuclear material containment building. All of this would be modeled as a large multiple part backpack looking structure on the back and shoulders of the model, with the cooling towers rising up behind the turrets of the super structure.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I cannot wait to see how this turns out! Sounds immense. I hope it works out.

All the best.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been looking at the rules for this monstrosity. The upper turrets on the shoulders can take a volcano or quake cannon, as well as any of the reaver, warlord, or warhound main weapons. Can you imagine having 6 freakin Volcano Cannons, AND not to mention the two main weapons.

I don't think I'll go with all heavy duty weapons that are possibilities. It would make the thing way too overpowered. Plus, I don't think the power plant I'm going to model would be able to power 6 volcano cannons and 2 vengeance cannons, hehe. So, I'll probably have 2 really big weapons and several more self protection types, plus the two main weapons. Perhaps, Plasma Annihilator (plasmagun the size of a fortress, fun fun) + Vengeance Cannon (4 fixed barrels with very large loading and magazine in the rear) as main weapons. Then, 1 volcano cannon, 1 quake cannon, 2 vulcan mega-bolters, and 2 apocalypse missile launchers on the super structure. I'm going to make a case for allowing AA type mission loads for the apocalypse missile batteries that would be 5 x str7 ap3, range 360", AA.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

have you built any other titans before?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Ahhhhh. My mind literally exploded when I started to grasp how bad ass this thing is going to be. I am anxiously awaiting progress on it. Can't wait!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

This will be my first titan project. I bought the fortress of redemption about a month ago and it just came in today. The main problem will be getting PVC pipe of the right type out here in Afghanistan.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

If you are after a truly epic model, and you have the cash to blow then I would suggest this for the back turrets, but its one hell of an expensive kit.

I have always thought that if I was doing such a project (and I would never be able to afford to) then I would go for those as turrets.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

A project of 'Titanic' proportions. Pun intended.

Looks like a good place to start but with the Fortress and Bastion, it may look like a strange melding of pieces; How are you going to make it look smooth enough it doesnt become a frankentitan?

SGMAlice


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

It will be a Frankentitan, I think, no matter what. Nevermind the bastions in the picture as thighs. I'm going to use the skull bases from the fortress of redemption as the thigh armor. I think I'll make the piggyback monastery out of the bastions and walls from a Imperial Strongpoint kit, sawing the tops of the bastions off and using them as mounts for the two Vulcan megabolters. I might use a combination of the Shrine of the Aquila and the Aegis Landing Pad kits. Then, the back side of the torso will be a one-off using parts from manufactorum kits and my own creations for the nuclear power plant parts. That will definitely be much further down the road. I'm currently seeking out some PVC pieces for the leg and hip bones.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Moved to Project Logs.


----------



## mad matt (Jul 2, 2011)

This one looks like going to be incredibly big...!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Crazy, great idea with all the kits, best of luck and look forward to seeing some progress photos.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

We had a guy at my local GW do this. Turned out wonderfully.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The more I think about it the more I like the idea. The bastions and fortresses will supply some great parts for large armor sections complete with pre made 'Imperium Asthetics'. I look forward to this.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I got the fortress in the mail a few days ago and decided to go ahead and mock up the legs to get an idea of how big it would be. I also found out that each of the bunkers has a circular missile launcher embedded into the floor. I'll cut these out to make room for the ankle joints and they will make perfect apocalypse missile launchers to be embedded in the upper torso.

Here's some pics.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awhhh man this is going to be SWEET!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've had some time today to do some doodling and plan out my build. Now, to caveat, I am not much of a doodler. But, this will show you what I plan to do and give some scale to the project. My current estimate is a finished height of about 42-45 inches. Hopefully, I've overestimated.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Bloody hell mate. That is going to be a beast!

I picked up the Apocalypse book today for some data sheets for my Thunderhawk and Warhound. It's got the Warlord Titan in there too. It is truly immense. Good luck with it and + rep for just trying it!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You know, the 'crotch' of it is shaped like a upside down necron monolith in your sketch :-D


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

scscofield said:


> You know, the 'crotch' of it is shaped like a upside down necron monolith in your sketch :-D


nice catch!

I'm loving the "Big Freaking Plasma Cannon" LMAO! :laugh:

Good use of parts man!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Now that I have the fun part inline and going, I need to get down to the dirty hard stuff. The things that make it go and make it realistic, the engineering. I've done a rough sketch of the toe to knee joint to get started thinking about what I need to make it happen. I'm thinking of using PVC pipe for the various structural members and hydraulic actuators, but it's pretty hard to come by out here. I'm still looking. I really can't buy this stuff through amazon, cause I don't know exactly what I need and will have to eyeball it. I think the hardest part will be fabricating the joints and clevices for the actuators. Here's the sketch.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Afghanistan.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Military or contractor I am assuming? I was in Iraq for two years. And if so, I know we can get alot of freetime on our hands (Sometimes). Going to be a pain in the ass to send back, even in a gurilla box. For parts...lol, not many places to go on a F.O.B. so eye balling is going to suck.

Good luck mate!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Not sure if you have access to power tools and whatnot but maybe order some very lightweight wood blocks and cut them down to what you want?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've got a banged up folding stretcher that might work for the legs. But, I'll have to put some sort of cosmetic covering over the joints cause they aren't bulky enough looking for 40k. I might use some large washers with thin plastic wrapped around them to cover the hip joints.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

At first, I thought about using a drop pod. But, after mocking up the legs, I realized that was much much too small. Last thing I want is for mighty Deus Rasa to have an undersized crotch.

I found some perfectly functional aluminum pieces for the legs. One small problem, though. They weigh enough to really destroy any terrain that I might set the model on. Although that would be very cool and "realistic", I don't think many people would appreciate it. If I had a TIG welder and some power tools, I could probably just cut out the functional joints and a small tube of the aluminum on each side, then super glue some PVC. Since I have none of that stuff, it's back to the drawing board. I'm gonna head over to the junk yard and possibly the SeaBees lot to look for candidates. 

I had toyed around with the idea of using soda cans glued together, but they are slightly too big to allow for enough machinery stuff around them. I might try some smaller energy drink cans.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Red Bull cans or those iced coffee cans tend to be on the narrow side.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Subscribing to the thread, I see potential!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've just ordered some more parts to the Titan. I think I'm going to name it after my wife. Iratus Deus Insulam.

The parts tally so far....
(2) Fortress of Redemption, feet, shin armor, lower knee joint, thigh armor, ankly pistons and support

(2) Imperial Bastion, carapace weapons mounts
(1) Imperial Landing Pad, torso imperial eagle insignia
(1) 28mm gothic building, small, #2 - pegasus games, cathedral dedicated to the machine god and housing for the quake cannon machinery
A ton of various sized aluminum cans. Cut up water bottles. Plasticard - .06 - .12

Still need.... Upper knee joint, main weapons, shoulder/elbow joints, megabolters for carapace, quake cannon for carapace, head/control, various catwalks, power plant containment building, heat transfer boxes, coolant reservoir, condensor boxes, cooling towers, various piping and cabling.

I did some work last night on the shin bone and knee joint. I'm using the turrets from the Fortress of Redemption kit as the lower knee joint. Now, I just need to fabricate an upper knee joint that fits into the joint and fastens the lower leg to the upper leg.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's some pictures of the latest work. I've decided to simplify the structure inside the armor plates. No need to model things that will never be seen and I just can't find any lightweight and strong materials to use to model the pistons and strutural members.

In the pictures, you can see I'm using aluminum cans of various sizes. After mocking up the entire leg up to the hip, I've found that it's too tall. So, I'll be taking out one of the short cans and lowering the knee joint to within the tower structure. To allow for bending, I'll have to remove some of the armor in the back of the knee.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

I would add more support, that thing looks like its a slight breeze from collapsing, especially upon adding the rest of the titan


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

What you probably can't see is that the cans are wrapped in clear plastic wrap and bonded with super glue. The only part that isn't very strong is the knee joint, which will definitely need to be boosted. Have any suggestions for that? I've been wracking my brain for ideas.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You could still use that busted up cot, just put it through the center of the cans like it was a wooden dowel.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Shes coming together quit nicely mate, I am surprised however that you don't have dust everywhere, unless you cleaned it all up. I had to dust say 2-3 times a week to keep it clean while I was in Iraq. As for sufggestions, I have never tackled anything that large so my knowledge on the matter is some what limited.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

scscofield said:


> You could still use that busted up cot, just put it through the center of the cans like it was a wooden dowel.


That's a good idea and probably exactly what I'm gonna do. I'll make a load bearing structure from feet up into the torso then cover it with false plastic "joint" parts to make it look good. The cans would probably work for the legs, especially if I filled them with spray epoxy foam. However, there's no good way to connect them to the hip.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

_...I've found that it's too tall._

There is no such thng as 'too...' anything when it comes to an Imperator Titan. Go _nuts_ with it  For the basic skeletal frame of the thing, how about UPVC tubing, like plumbers use? Would be rigid enough for the frame of a Titan, but no so heavy that it mulches any terrain you put it on...


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

NIIIIIICE. I haven't seen a rip it can since IRAQ! The memories of 72 hour missions are alllll coming back now  I'm super excited to see more progress on this. Going to be Epic


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Use a clevis ball for the hips, or model one if they are too heavy.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I'll have to make the hip joint like the rotor head of a helicopter, with a two stage rotating bearing and (3) rotating empenance adjusting hydraulic actuators. On the inner wheel, there will be a sprocketed drive that rotates the entire joint for striding. Then, the actuators are used to pivot the leg out and in to adjust for uneven terrain and to lean left or right for balance.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Sounds really cool, what are you planning to use to model it?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I have no idea.  I saw pictures online of a 40k sized red warlord titan with just this sort of thing modeled. I just need to make or find a round plastic piece about the width of a racquetball, then make three or so pistons to the outer races of the leg and pelvic pieces. The sprockets and motors will be internal and will only be seen from the side, under the armor plates. I'm still on the lookout for some good sized plastic hydraulic actuators. The barrels of some of the larger weapons might work, like the TL lascannon barrells and hydra barrels that come with the bastion and fortress of redemption.

I've done only two things that I've actually done since last update. First, I dismantled the soda cans and attempted to cut a hole in the center of the foot platform. This plastic is a lot harder to cut evenly than it looks. I wish I had my dremel out here. I've ordered a utility knife and a hacksaw online. Those should help.

The other thing that happened is that I got in the skyshield landing pad that I'm going to use for the lower torso. It's almost perfectly sized. I'm going to get some large cardboard sheets to mock up the torso in order to figure out the size and shape of pieces I will need. Once that is done, and I get my styrene plastic sheets in the mail, I'll start on the torso.

I've also found some lightweight aluminum pipes with some small joints that will work for legs. I'll have to wait for the hacksaw to come in the mail before working on those.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking awesome! What weapon configs are you thinking of using? A close combat weapon is easy, just get a chainsaw and bolt it to the torso


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I was thinking of plasma annihilator / vengeance cannon for arms, then 2 x apocalypse missile + 2 x vulcan megabolter + (2) volcano cannon. The apoc launchers are easily modeled from the missile silos that come from the tower of redemption and the megabolters will either come off of stormlords or from the FW warhound arms. I've got a good idea of how I'll make the vengeance cannon. I've got some nice junkyard pieces for it, plus gonna make a catwalk around the loader with the walkway from the tower.

I just got a ton of cardboard from the junkyard to use to mock up the torso.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Got my small gothic building #2 from pegasus modeling today. It's pretty cool, although slightly smaller than I had imagined. It'll still work. I've started to model the torso using cardboard. I think I'll use two boxes as the main torso, then add in some angled armor pieces to make the top bigger than the bottom. For the hips section, I'm going to take a small box, then cut the sides apart and cut angles into them and put it back together so that it's shaped kinda like an upside down monolith. I looked into using a real monolith but it's not the right size and for $50 I can do a much better job of making it look cool. The monolith has always been one of the worst 40k models out there, imho.

I also found a very very cool thing. The landing pad support columns are two pieces. If you take the two apart and lay them end to end, they make a perfect Inquisition symbol. I'm going to put this on the model as a codpiece and also around the machine/loader part of the vengeance cannon. I can make a total of three of them. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

So, yeah... this Emperor class titan has been requisitioned/reclaimed by the Inquisition. That would explain all the decoration and iconagraphy. I have a mind to wright up some cool, fluffy short story explaining the story behind the finding, resurrection, and employment of the titan.

Here are pictures of the Inquisition Icon that will go on the codpiece and the church that's going on the top center of the shoulders. The church looks small, but it's going to be crowded with machinery and a volcano cannon on each side, plus the bastion towers and mega-bolters on the outsides. The cardboard boxes are for size and visualization purposes. The actual torso is going to be sloped inward from shoulder to waist in two stages. Also, there will be multiple layers of armor plating to break up the otherwise flat surface.

I'm still waiting on: 2 bastions, 1 fortress of redemption, several 24" x 24" sheets of styrene in varying thicknesses, a hacksaw and blades, a utility knife, a metal straight edge, and styrene glue to come in the mail.

I still need parts for the power plant, control throne / head. I'm thinking about making the head with a removeable ceiling and detailed interior, to include the princeps in a full submersion tank.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The hacksaw, utility knife, and extra blades came in the mail yesterday. I've cut down an aluminum pipe, test fit it, then glued on the aluminum cans and the armor plates. It looks pretty sweet. It's got a very simple hinge that I can remove by pulling a pin to attach the leg to the hip. I still need to design a way to 1. lock the leg and hip in position, 2. attach the hip to the main body of the model that will hold it upright and transfer the weight correctly, and 3. cover all the hinges with 40k, scale, paintable joints like I talked about earlier.

I'm still waiting on the bastions, the second fortress of redemption, and keeping an eye out for a suitable head.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriously awesome, especially considering where and how you are having to work on this. Keep up the great work, both on the titan and in your "real" line of work. Looking forward to seeing the titan progress! Stay safe out there.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's the pics so far. It's really coming together. I'm starting to think about paint schemes. I might go with a black/gray and cream look.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmm; one thing strikes me as being not quite right when looking at those last pics. If you look at the overall proportions you've got there, you have a leg that has a bulky 'knee' assembly (which I like, btw, it fits really well with the look of the rest of it) that joins directly to the torso; it needs an upper-leg section to make the leg look more credible as a working locomotion device, and also to aid the overall proportions. With the amount of work you're putting into this, it would be a shame not to really nail the proportions, since this is fast becoming one of the best Titan builds I've seen.

If you look at this pic of a Chaos Reaver Titan:








...what I'm talking about is having something analogous to the exposed-metal tubing section that runs between its knee and the 'hip' joint where it meets the torso, the separate upper leg that helps the leg articulate as a whole while walking; I think the leg and knee assembly you have is great, but to join that directly to the torso wouldn't look right. 

I would also strongly suggest that you split the torso about two-thirds of the way down to give it a working/practical waist joint; to aim Titan weapons, you don't want to have to re-orientate the whole thing, rather just rotate the upper half a bit while keeping the overall posture locked down for firing and structural stability. Imagine a turretless AS90 - you'd constantly be having to jink around to re-position the vehicle, which would A) kill the drive train really fast, and B) be a huge pain in the arse, especially under fire.

Damn. I'm probably coming across as being down on it, when actually it's quite the opposite - it's because I like it so much that I'm concerned with you really _nailing_ the thing


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

No, you are right on. Read the first part of my thread here. I say pretty much the same things. It's just very very slow going. I've gotta hunt and search for parts that might work. I have very little in the way of tools or materials here and amazon.com takes sooo long.

Keep in mind that this is very much a work in progress. All the cardboard you see is just there for showing scale and where things will be going. I set it up to check proportions and get an idea of what I need to look for in parts.

Yeah, the leg really has no discernable knee right now. I'm thinking about putting a knee joint (modeling it anyway, it won't be functional) down inside the top part of the tower (shin) armor. Then, I'll have to cut away a portion of the rear section in order to give clearance for the bending of the knee. That will also show off the innards and give me an opportunity to show some gears, pistons, and cables. The big rectangle pieces was to go between the knee and hip joint. It really doesn't match other titans I've seen. I need to find a way to make it more believable and viable. Maybe make it a self-defense or power station? It definitely needs something to explain why it's there.

The waist will have at least one articulating joint. I gave the reasoning and way about it in some previous posts on this thread. Basically, the titan has to balance over one foot while picking up the other foot in order to take a step. That requires that the torso be able to lean back and forth. Also, in order to move forwards or backwards, the titan must lean forwards and backwards in order to start the momentum. So, what's needed is a omnidirectional, load bearing, twisting joint or two between the hips and torso, like a spinal column. Since I'm limited in construction materials and don't have any kind of lathe, C&C, or even a construction store nearbye, I'm a bit at a loss for what to use. I've mocked up the torso in broad, general terms to get a mental image of how large and what shape of things to look for in the junk yard and on Amazon. I'll have to post more drawings to give you an idea of how I want the torso to be built. I really haven't worked it completely out yet.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I got the styrene sheets in the mail today and I'm pretty dissappointed. They aren't stiff at all, but are very bendy. I don't think they'll work for the armor plates on the titan. I might still use some of it for making armor seams and detail for the head. I think I'm going to end up cutting up an old craftsman role-away tool box to make the armor sheets for the torso.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, I've done another sketch to plan out the details of the hip to foot areas and how they will eventually look if I can find or make the right parts. Remember, I am no doodle artist or professional drafter.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I got the second Fortress of Redemption, the first of two bastions, and black primer from CCG Armory this morning. During my lunch hour, I was able to put all the parts of the Fortress that I needed for the left leg together. Now, I need to start rethinking the pose for the model. I was thinking about keeping the legs somewhat straight and spread out with one foot slightly in front of the other. This would represent a "firing" position, but is the least dramatic pose and with the least amount of what artists call "movement." But, it's also the easiest because it offers the most inherent support of the torso and superstructure. Since I'm not using good ole PVC, support is going to be an issue. I don't want this bad boy to go tumpling the first time the game table is bumped. So, my problem with this pose is that it really doesn't show off the internal meachanizms of the knees or the bottoms of the feet. I'm pretty okay with that, but I need to find a good way to show at least that there are knees.

I'll post more pictures once I have an idea of what to do. I think I might have one foot sorta splayed out in front of the other and the weight of torso sorta balanced over the rear foot. This is the classic "cat" stance from martial arts and should be somewhat dramatic without bending the knees too much, which allows me to use straight and strong aluminum supports.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I got the two slabs of PVC in the mail this morning. They are.... well... just, wow. Very heavy, very strong, very slick. The 1/4 inch one is way too much, but might be used for smaller pieces if I can find a good way to cut it. I would probably need a band saw.

The 1/8 inch slab holds more promise. It is pretty heavy also, but not too bad. It's still strong enough to hold it's shape. I wonder if super glue will hold it well? The sheet is 12" x 24" and cost $10 from amazon.com. It should be enough for the major armor plates on the front torso and codpiece area.

I'm really starting to wish I had an engineering 3d tool like autocad out here. It would help a bunch. I guess I'll go back to the old pen and paper to plan this armor layout.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

That's exactly how a guy at my local gaming club is doing his titan.

And TBH, i doesn't really look good, because of extreme static-ness.
But at least you are well aware of how sickeningly large this will be and that it befits beeing an emperor titan.

But i urge you to try to pose the legs as much as possible, structural support is importnant, but since it is a model, it should look good as well.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've come up with a new scheme, but don't know if it will work. I'm going to try to laminate thin styrene sheets onto some stout cardboard. This should allow for paint to stick and take away the bendiness, while staying light enough. 

As for modeling, I'd like to pose it as if it were walking, but the problem is the size. The beast's stride is about 12". So, each foot is about 8-9" wide. In stride, it would take up about 21" of table, which isn't practical in most games. Of course, if/when I field this monster, it will probably be on a much expanded gaming surface. Say, a basketball court.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, after working on the torso and pelvic section for a few days now, I've come to the conclusion that I will not be able to do a good enough job in my current living area without shipping a whole mess of tools and materials here. The project has already started to take over my living quarters.

So, it's with a heavy heart that I've decided to box Mr. Happy (That's Deus Maximus Happy in high gothic), and send him home to Virginia. I'll work on him there where I have more ability to do a good job of it. I am very pleased with all the planning that has gone into the project and I expect it will turn out very well in 2012. Till then, the God-Machine must sleep.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Darn it, but all good things come to those who wait. Make sure you keep us all posted when you get this beast back under way.

All the best.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

We will be waiting.........


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, I've started thinking about the Titan project again. I was browsing through YouTube and landed on a few videos of some pretty massive apocalypse games by miniwargaming. So, I decided to break out my warhound titan and put him back together again. He was badly damaged while I was gone to Afghanistan.

I got him put back together and did a few hours of work painting. While painting I got to thinking about the base and had a bit of a gestault. The problem with doing extravagant bases is that they almost never match the gaming table you end up playing on. So, why not make a few interchangeable bases that match basic themes? I'm thinking of making a flat permanent base, with notches to attach mini terrain to that will match the base to the current playing table. So, it will have 1. forest/green, 2. desert brown, 3. gray slate, and 4. urban rubble.

P.S. I in no way endorse or denounce KGC, KFC, Kentucky Fried Chicken, Colonel Sanders, or fried chicken in general.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been thinking about the Imperator Titan again. I think the creative block I had with the torso stems from a few reasons.

1. I didn't have materials readily available in Afghanistan.
2. I wanted the thing to look real, like not some robby the robot on a massive scale, but a realistic machine that looks like it could do all the things that a walking battleship / city would need to do.

So, no. 1 is solved. I've got all the shopping extravagance that northern virginia offers.
No. 2 I've been chipping away at.

Here's my ideas so far for the torso.

1. It's a carriage for many things.
A. The Power Plant (similar to a nuclear power plant, but uses "plasma" instead of heated water vapor to drive the turbines and create electricity and heat).
B. Fuel cells (plasma and promethium) for both the main power plant, and the numerous auxillery systems.
C. Water / Coolant supply. This is a massive multichambered tank with lots of piping, valves, and it's own armor.
D. Power distribution grid. A room / chamber / box that houses all the junctions crossovers and patch panels for the power plant and other systems.
E. Barracks for the crew. In this massive of a machine, there are dozens of crew members. Since the machine can perform in caustic environmental conditions, the crew must be protected with a barracks, work spaces, hallways between them, rec room, galley, etc...
F. Tool room / engineering
G. Elevator systems

2. In addition, the torso also serves as a mounting pont for
A. Main weapon systems (arms)
B. Control room (head)
C. Super structure (weapons towers, landing pad, and chapel)
D. Various Armor strongpoints

3. The torso must have the following amenities:
A. Load bearing structure (the big adamantium bones of the titan)
B. Gantries and walkways for the crew to access all major systems that might need human repairs or maintenance.
C. Ladders, elevators, pulleys, wenches, lifts (remember the titan is several hundred feet tall)
D. Armor (various sizes, thicknesses, and varying methods of mounting) all over everything
E. Armor support (that armor is heaving and has to be held in place during high G maneuvering
F. Sensors and lights everywhere. Here, I need to remember scale. These need to be human scale.
G. Electric cabling, again at the correct scale (nothing larger than a scale telephone line)
H. Data cables
I. Plasma, Promethium, and Water piping
J. Air vents and piping (along with some sort of oxygen reclamation plant)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

LOL, you had me all excited when I saw the warhound, now your thinking of switching back! Stop teasing me...lol!

Focus on one and knock it out the box brotha, I know you can do it!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I have built the second bastion/weapon tower, put together a trial vulcan megabolter, and trial fitted some PVC pipe for the left leg. The Stormlord megabolter won't work, it's way too small. I'm going to Lowe's this weekend to look for more parts. I need some plastic tubing to make the frame for the torso, and some parts to represent the power plant parts.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Ill race you to complete our titan projects!!!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I was walking through Target department store last weekend with the kids and had to get a few of the new awesome guns that are being made for kids these days. I remember having ray guns that made a noise when you pulled the trigger, but these things do everything! Flashlight, popup sights, functioning ammunition magazines, folding stocks, plus they actually shoot projectiles. One shoots nerf plunger darts and the other shoots the small water filled gel beads. The yellow nerf gun is going to be my titan's Vengence Cannon, the blue one will be the Plasma Annihilator.

Oh, I also dropped by Lowe's and got some more PVC pipe and fittings for the skeleton.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Alright, I've been working on this project for a few hours here and there. 1. I decided to use PVC on the bones of the model. 2. I found a plastic toy Hummer for the head. 3. I found a plastic kitchen sink for the body. and 4. I pieced together the right leg and have started on the right.

My model is stepping forward with the right foot with the left dragging behind. I decided to put both feet flat on the ground to provide for some support for the heavy model.

Here's some pics... The first is the standing structure so far. The second shows the parts of the body and head. I still need to find a piece for the base of the super structure and pieces of the power plant that will go in back.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I really like the legs and the use of the fortress, well done. As for the head...I personally think it looks a little werid and out of place. The weapons, after being primed and painted will actually look pretty good, good choice on those.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Awe man! I'm in Afghanistan now and was following this but photobucket is blocked and I don't like going to the MWR tent when I have free wifi in my tent. The project looks awesome so far, I like the legs you've used, those work so well. it makes me want to try something like this. I have too many other models to work on though, good luck with it.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've tried to upload them to the Heresy page, but it keeps giving me an internal server error. PM me your email address over there and I'll email the two pics if you want. I know your pain.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

It's ok, I'll find a way to check them out. As for building, are you taking the aluminum cans out and replacing them with pvc piping now that you have more available? Seems like this would be a much easier skeleton to make as you can get angle joints and such and just build around it. it's also be much stronger.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, I've made a 2" PVC pipe skeleton from sections of pipe, 22.5 degree bends, 90 degree bends, three-way joints, and couplers.

I really don't like the 90 degree bends on the leg to hip joint, so I intend to almost completely cover this with a facade, like in previous sketches. I intend to build this with 3" PVC couplers, cut down and added to to make them look like a double sided ball and socket type joint (like a volkswagen beetle's drive axle) with three pistons on the outside.

But, before I can do any of that, I have to build the lower torso. Originally, I thought of using a Necron Monolith and then adding pieces to it. We'll see.

I figured out the attachment problem. My camera's resolution was set too high.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I did a little more work on the Titan. Of course, there's really no such thing as a 'little' anything with this thing.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Man...all I had in Iraq was my foot locker to paint on and a few guardsmen...and even then I barely got any of them done, and we were out there for almost 2 years! Best of luck to you man!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I was stuck on Camp Leatherneck for most of my deployment, so had some time to do stuff. I've been back since last Christmas.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what to do about the 6 secondary weapons. The plan was to put missile launchers into the pauldron area of the shoulders and have a megabolter at the top of each bastion building. But, that still leaves two weapons. What do you guys think? Should I put one coming out of the chaple? Or maybe split the two bastions and have a mid-level turret as well as the roof mounted megabolters?


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking good man. I've made a ton of headway on mine as well, I still have to post pics, but want to have someone post first so I don't own 6 posts in a row xD


----------

